# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Many questions..

## Quenelle

Well hi there..
I need ur help.
This word..dude..something like friend, comrade, cool cat..yeah??Am i right??
but in one my dictionary was this article..
dude n. "редиска", придурок, козел, лох, малой, калич, чувак, хрыч, лопух, бамбук, болван, чувырло, крест, бревно, муфлон, фуфло, чудо в перьях, баран, дурилка картонная, дубина, шизик, идиот, ненормальный, педик, чудак, дурак, кретин, "старый плавучий чемодан", тормоз, сынок, сыняра, франт, башмак, урод, шнурок, боец, отморозок, "зелень", салабон, сосунок, сопляк, салага, крейзи, желторотый и т.д. и т.п.: — Hey, dude! — Привет, чувырло! В 1973 году Дэвид Боуи спел песню "All The Young Dudes" — "Все молодые, по большому счету, придурки..." Именно тогда, в начале семидесятых, это словцо стало популярным среди английской молодежи. До этого оно было сугубо американским. Точнее, популярным в американских низах.
But i heard that americans say it..like hi dude, what's up dude..and something like this..Or maybe I saw not "right" films??In "Scrubs" JD used it..  ::  Well then what do you use instead "dude"??
Well.. What is up next??Oh, this text..
Bob is a great guy. He never blows his slack. He hardly ever flies off the handle. Well, of course, he is actually getting on, too. But he always knows how to make up for the-lost time by taking it easy. He gets up early, works out, and turns in early. He knows how to get away with things. Bob's got it made. This is it for him. He is a cool cat.
I know how it can be translated. But I can't understand this -- blows his slack..i'm pissed of with this phrase..  ::  
explain me that, please..
and..One question elsee..for american and british people..Do you really speak like that..about Bob, for example??I thought, maybe it became outdated and it's dead duck to learn speak like this..
If yep, then I need ur help..I  wanna leave Russia and live in London or NY, so you see I need a lot of practise..Maybe anyone wants to help me??ahah lol..Just if anyone feels like he/she/it can speak with me, for example, by icq or msn..I'll be very glad..happy..it's gonna be awesome..!!
And..if there are any mistakes..correct me..please..

----------


## rockzmom

Hi Quenelle! Welcome to MR! 
You should check out this thread as it actually covers the word dude and will help you with some other terms as well. viewtopic.php?f=26&t=19297 
I am not certain Scrubs is the best show to watch for slang terms or how people speak in general.  
I know we were talking about this on the TV/Film thread a while ago. I think the old show Gilmore Girls was very realistic and the old episodes and current episodes of House are good. Another one that is also medical based is Grey's Anatomy (their use of the word "seriously" is very accurate and used a lot right now).   
Good luck.
p.s... normally I would correct any mistakes in your posting, I am just not up to it tonight. If no one else does, I'll try to fix them at another time.

----------


## Quenelle

Thank you, rockzmom :: )))
I dunno why, but i like Scrubs..Silly but funny.
About Gilmore Girls..Thanks, i should see it.. :: ))))))))
Actually, the most important thing in this "dude" question was..just in dictionary all these translations were negative..I mean, if I say it to my friend or smth like that I'll mean that he/she/it stupid?? 
I did so many mistakes??  ::  
OMG, how just could I win all the regional english olympiads??
Oh well, maybe u can rate my english??
It's very important for me..  ::

----------


## alexB

from Lingvo:
а) парень, чувак, старик, братан (дружелюбное обращение к лицам мужского пола) б) (dudes) народ, челы (по отношению к лицам обоего пола)
There's nothing negative there, just the oposite.   

> Marge:I miss the way Bart would say something, and then say "dude".

----------


## rockzmom

> Thank you, rockzmom)))
> I dunno why, but i like Scrubs..Silly but funny.
> About Gilmore Girls..Thanks, i should see it..))))))))
> Actually, the most important thing in this "dude" question was..just in dictionary all these translations were negative..I mean, if I say it to my friend or smth like that I'll mean that he/she/it stupid?? 
> I did so many mistakes??  
> OMG, how just could I win all the regional english olympiads??
> Oh well, maybe u can rate my english??
> It's very important for me..

 1st, dude.. as Alexb pointed out, no.. it is okay for you to call a friend "dude." Dude in the US is now being used for almost everything like: 
"Dude!" (with a nasty tone) = telling your best friend to stop stealing your french fries.
"Dude!" = wait up for me and I'll walk with you.
"Dude!" (with laughter) = I can't believe you just told off that guy 
2nd, as for your mistakes and corrections, I guess it is how correct you would like us to be on the forum for you. Example:  

> One more question [s:35zkfcyo]elsee[/s:35zkfcyo]..for [s:35zkfcyo]a[/s:35zkfcyo]American and [s:35zkfcyo]b[/s:35zkfcyo]British (should be UK anyway) native English speaking people.

 Now, I am guessing we all knew what you meant to say... but... you have some non-Native English speaking folks like Bitpicker and Johanna who have been speaking English since they were young and then you have some Russians who are better at English then most Americans (including me) and then I think we have some non-UK and non-Americans folks as well, Canadian, maybe Irish, Australian...well you get the idea.   

> Did I [s:35zkfcyo]did[/s:35zkfcyo] have so many mistakes? OMG, how could I just [s:35zkfcyo]could I win[/s:35zkfcyo] have won  all the regional [s:35zkfcyo]e[/s:35zkfcyo]English [s:35zkfcyo]o[/s:35zkfcyo]Olympiads?? Oh well, maybe you can rate my [s:35zkfcyo]e[/s:35zkfcyo]English??

 Okay, now you can see what I mean. Two things, you need to ALWAYS capitalize things like languages and countries, just the opposite of Russian (see Olya, I read your tag). Second, I would not use texting form on this forum if you are trying to learn proper English. OMG is okay and maybe a few others but don't use "u" or a lower case "i". I know if I were to be incorrect in Russian, Olya would be all over me and rightfully so.   
One last thing, if you read my postings you will see that I write like a person speaks which is not always "proper" English. Yet, I will try to correct your postings to be as correct as possible. Sort of a do as I say and not as I do thing.

----------

